# Help me please!! Cat Ownership query.



## Ellette (Jul 1, 2019)

To sum up the story short, I have a cat called Doom who used to belong to someone else. This person told me that she needed to rehome Doom because she couldn’t look after her. I accepted and told the owner that she could have her back if she missed her but only before a few months time limit. 
Now, almost a year later the owner contacts me and tells me that she is taking the cat back, after not a single word. I want to keep this cat but I have no idea what to do! The owner showed up at my house only 2 days ago demanding that I give her the cat even though I hadn’t said anything( I am 15 years old by the way, she is over 20.) She said she would call the police on me but she soon left. 

I am trying to think of a way to make the cat legally mine, or have it chipped to my address (she is already chipped with the owners address.) but I’m not very good with these things and all I care about is keeping the cat without legal issues (which all the evidence points in favour of me because the owner said I could keep her permanently.)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I think, but could be wrong, that if she is microchipped and still registered to the original owner then she is legally still theirs.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Do you know why she wants her back? You could call a vet or authorities to ask the proper way to handle it. Could you tell a policeman that you want to do the right thing and explain? I don't know where you live so laws may be different there. Have you ever taken her to a vet? Invested any money? If you ask for the cost of care, maybe the woman would change her mind. Do you even have any proof that you have had her this long? Photos with dates or vet bills. This may not help though. Is there an adult you could ask for help? Let's see if we can learn more. You are wonderful for giving the kitty a home all this time. I'm sorry you are being put in a difficult situation. I wish I could help you more but I am in the United States and I suspect that you are in the UK.

@chillminx @Trixie1 @Summercat @SbanR 
Please, Can any of you advise about this?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Ellette and welcome 

From what you say the owner did not officially sign over the cat to you at the time you adopted the cat. You told the owner she could have the cat back if she missed her, and so you have left yourself without any legal claim to the cat. A court might well consider that you've had a fostering arrangement of the owner's cat until such time as the owner was ready to have her back.

Also, at the time you began looking after the cat you were aged only 14 and not old enough to be officially responsible for the cat's welfare.

How have you managed to pay for the cat's food, cat litter and veterinary treatments (e.g vaccinations, worming treatments and flea prevention treatment) in the period you have looked after her? Did the owner pay for all these things?


----------



## Ottery (Jun 14, 2019)

I agree with Chillminx, it sounds as if the other lady is still the legal owner and you just had an informal arrangement which you discussed between you. I would try to come to an agreement with her that she will transfer ownership to you, if that is at all possible.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ottery - except that Ellette (the OP) is only 15 yrs old and therefore not of an age to take financial responsibility for a cat in terms of paying for cat food, cat litter and vet bills.


----------



## Ottery (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes, she'd need agreement from her parents from that point of view. Presumably they have already been paying for these things.


----------

